# JAK-RBT's build



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks to Andrew at ORT I bit the bullet and ordered bagyards.

Getting started on my trunk and management setup while I wait for the bags to get here from germany. Should hopefully get here around middle of February. 

False floor is pretty much done. Still need to mount everything, run/cleanup the wiring, get notched, and run lines when the bags come in.



Autopilot Mock-up by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

nice stealth setup

pics of the car?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Jayy said:


> nice stealth setup
> 
> pics of the car?


thanks


DSC_0036 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


DSC_0016 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

wow that looks really clean with the oem wheels :thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

passat_98 said:


> wow that looks really clean with the oem wheels :thumbup:


thanks I love my goals but I want to step up my wheel game next


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

nice work so far


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Its about time this car gets air ride. At h2o you rode lower than most who had air.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

i dig it! Nice clean trunk!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

how thick is that plywood? or mdf whatever it is? must be nice and light so you can access your water trap and everything?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

laramie1pt8t said:


> how thick is that plywood? or mdf whatever it is? must be nice and light so you can access your water trap and everything?


About a 1/4 of an inch. It's super light


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

camber much 

looks sick tho


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 25, 2010)

looking good mate, what coils is it on currently? sits real nice


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks, it's sitting on fk silverline plus x coils


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, really? Moving to air huh? 


Car and build look great so far. Your car is one of my favorite all time MKVs. Less = more.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Got some work done this weekend but not much. Raised my tank up 2 inches and mounted my compressor and most of my fittings. Still need to finish a few fittings and also mount my manifolds. Then hopefully I'll start wiring soon.


JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

interested in your choice of compressor. I've read a few reviews and they all seem good :thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> interested in your choice of compressor. I've read a few reviews and they all seem good :thumbup:


Since I'm going for a setup that I can hide-away I had to use a small 3 gallon tank. That means my compressor will probably kick on pretty often, so I wanted something that would fill quickly. Again, since space is limited I didn't want two compressors, so I went with this beastly AZ OB2. I too have read some good reviews


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

hacked the living hell out of my ash tray and finally came up with a way to mount the controller that im happy with. (don't mind my hack job, already order a new tray)

Lid closed

JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

Controller hidden

JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

Lid opening, controller creepin

JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

Lid opened. Controller hinge mount

JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr

Controller tilted up and locked in position

JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

JAK-RBT said:


> hacked the living hell out of my ash tray and finally came up with a way to mount the controller that im happy with. (don't mind my hack job, already order a new tray)
> 
> Lid closed
> 
> ...


Good job, that's gonna look dope


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Great Job body.
I had that in my mind but it is really difficult with a MKIV ashtray.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

OffLineR said:


> Great Job body.
> I had that in my mind but it is really difficult with a MKIV ashtray.


x2 

paint the controller face flat black. it would look sick

edit: f*ck painting it, do this....


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

How high up did the 3 gallon tank sit in the spare tire well? I want my kit completely hidden as well but dont want to run a false floor. Was curious if that was possible with this tank.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

martin13 said:


> x2
> 
> paint the controller face flat black. it would look sick
> 
> edit: f*ck painting it, do this....


that looks really good but I definitely would not be able to pull that off. I also wanna be able to completely hide the controller. 



3-0-4 said:


> How high up did the 3 gallon tank sit in the spare tire well? I want my kit completely hidden as well but dont want to run a false floor. Was curious if that was possible with this tank.


It's possible to not raise the floor but things get too tight if you don't. I've seen 2 people do it without raising the floor i think. I only raised it an inch and a half though so i could have more room for fittings and to give my compressor fan more room to breath.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Trunk is almost done. Just finished mounting the ecu and manifolds. Hooked up all the connections and ran the fill lines to the manifolds. 

All that's left to get me on the ground is wiring, notch, bags, and running the lines to the bags. 

 
JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr 

 
JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr 

 
JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr 

 
JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

interested in how load the AZ is?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> interested in how load the AZ is?


 sorry im kind of a noob and not sure what that means exactly...


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

JAK-RBT said:


> sorry im kind of a noob and not sure what that means exactly...


 I think he meant loud... I think.. lol


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

3-0-4 said:


> I think he meant loud... I think.. lol


 now that makes more sense. lol


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah, my bad... it's been a long day. Sick set up with the controller.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> yeah, my bad... it's been a long day. Sick set up with the controller.


 thanks man 

with how big it is I'm pretty sure it'll be loud but I'll just have to wait and see i guess


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

not much of an update but I routed the cable that connects my ecu and controller. Had to remove my entire center console to run the wire up to the ash tray but now it's completely hidden. 

Should have the tray finished this weekend if my new lid comes in tomorrow. Then if my wires come too I can get to work on those. Might remove my front sway bar this weekend to get that out of the way.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

JAK-RBT said:


> ....Might remove my front sway bar this weekend to get that out of the way.


 NOOOOOOOOOOO! 



(sorry. pills i take for such incidents have not kicked in yet)


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

BklynMKV said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry. pills i take for such incidents have not kicked in yet)


 pretty sure im getting the bombers without the sway bar mount so yessssssss. haha


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

JAK-RBT said:


> pretty sure im getting the bombers without the sway bar mount so yessssssss. haha


 most sad. 

but then again you do only drive a rabbit


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

BklynMKV said:


> most sad.
> 
> but then again you do only drive a rabbit


 exactly. loud low and slow is they way i roll. :wave:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

false alarm! 

no need to remove the swaybar. All bombers can use the front sway :thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Rear Bilstein struts just came in. 

 
JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr 

Also got in my power wire kit, new ash tray, and some black A and C pillars to start converting my interior to black.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Finished mounting the controller, although I'll prolly get bored waiting for my bags and perfect it some more. If the weather gets warmer this weekend I can hopefully start wiring. 

 
JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr 

 
JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Somewhat of a teaser...*

Just picked up some wheels. Let's see who can guess what they are first... I'm sure you will get a good laugh when you realize what they're off of.

I'm pretty sure no one has these on a mk5 or any vw for that matter so maybe I will be the first. Even though they are 5x112 they will need a lot of work to get them to fit. Milling the backspace to raise the et and much smaller tires. I am determined to get these to fit :screwy:


iPhone Teaser by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looking forward to see them when they fit properly


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

I see no need to mill anything, just give Wells a bat and roll the fenders out.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

wantacad said:


> I see no need to mill anything, just give Wells a bat and roll the fenders out.


eh looks can be deceiving. It pokes out pretty good. But I still got about 1.5 degrees of camber left so I'm thinking 5mm shaved off and a slight fender pull they'll tuck in there.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

JAK-RBT said:


> Just picked up some wheels. Let's see who can guess what they are first... I'm sure you will get a good laugh when you realize what they're off of.
> 
> 
> iPhone Teaser by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Chrysler Crossfire, what do I win? :laugh:

And very nice and clean build up until this point, I can't imagine the rest will be any different. I love what you did with the controller :thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

bagged_hag said:


> Chrysler Crossfire, what do I win? :laugh:
> 
> And very nice and clean build up until this point, I can't imagine the rest will be any different. I love what you did with the controller :thumbup:


Thanks man

Your a little late but i gave the winner a :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

JAK-RBT said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Your a little late but i gave the winner a :thumbup:


What!? I don't see anyone else have that posted in here? I thought I was the winner lol


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

lol ok fine here's your :thumbup: ya sore loser :laugh:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

JAK-RBT said:


> lol ok fine here's your :thumbup: ya sore loser :laugh:


 well thank you sir, I now feel like a winner


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

dropping the car off on monday to get the frame notched.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

You're going to have a bitch of a time draining the water trap...


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah I know. I'll have to remove and loosen some fittings


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

are the crossfire wheels 17's front and 18's in the rear?


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

xandypx said:


> are the crossfire wheels 17's front and 18's in the rear?


18 in front 19 in rear. Might look goofy might look good. Won't be sure till it's done


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

I have too much time on my hands waiting for the bags... Guess it's a good thing though. Ditched the double sided tape and beefed up the controller mount.


JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


JAK-RBT's Air Ride Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Frame has finally been notched! Justin at JMB Performance does great work :thumbup:


JAK-RBT's Bag Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Day 59/365: Open Road Tuning by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Great progress.. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> Great progress.. :thumbup::thumbup:


thank you


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Beefy lookin notch! :thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

scored a broken waywell navi for $75 about a month ago. Shipped it to china to have it fixed under warranty and finally got it back! 

 
JAK-RBT's Bag Build by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

JAK-RBT said:


> scored a broken waywell navi for $75 about a month ago. Shipped it to china to have it fixed under warranty and finally got it back!


 That has to be the deal of the century right there!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

bagged_hag said:


> That has to be the deal of the century right there!


 yeah, cost $115 to ship it to china and back though so $190 for a refurbed navi that costs $500 new isn't half bad.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Rear Fitment by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Car is looking real fresh, dude.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Car is looking real fresh, dude.


thanks dude


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

You inter is :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

finished painting the wheels. Just need to paint center caps and get tires mounted


Day 119/365: Refurbished Wheels by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Got some teaser shots from Chris after the tires were mounted.......



Rear: 215/35 on 19x9 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Rear: 215/35 on 19x9 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Front: 205/35 on 18x7.5 by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice updates...very interested to see 19" in the rear with 18" up front...


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

timmiller05 said:


> Nice updates...very interested to see 19" in the rear with 18" up front...


u and me both, I'm still nervous to see how it looks...


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Mounting the wheels tonight.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Crossfire Wheels: Static Mode by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

finally.


Day 136/365: Crossfire Wheels - Bagged Mode by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbup:
looks sick !


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Rear fitment is on point :thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Crossfire Wheels: Bagged Mode by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Bagged Mode by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Bagged Mode by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ Lookin good, really like the wheels :thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

The 19" in the rear really has you raked out!


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

timmiller05 said:


> The 19" in the rear really has you raked out!


This. I had to track down your build just because I saw a random SoWo pic with the Crossfires on and love them, but that ass NEEDS to come down.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Car looked stellar at SoWo. I'm glad you didn't have another h2o scraping issue


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> Car looked stellar at SoWo. I'm glad you didn't have another h2o scraping issue


Haha, this time I WAS able to air up


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

Car was looking sick this weekend dude, nice to finally meet you.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

VrstewartW said:


> Car was looking sick this weekend dude, nice to finally meet you.


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Day 144/365: Crossfire Wheels - Railed by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Railed by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Dirty by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Dirty by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Dirty by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Dirty by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Dirty by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

...just a neighborhood shoot. Don't mind the dirt.


Crossfire Wheels: Hood Status by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Hood Status by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Hood Status by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Hood Status by JAK-RBT, on Flickr


----------



## wamp.wamp (Sep 17, 2010)

awesome placement for the controller. i'm still brainstorming where i want to put mine...


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

this thing looks great in person, i saw you at SoWo


----------



## jbkoopa (Jun 5, 2011)

mkv look sexy man :thumbup:
i was thinking that 19s would look too big on a rabbit, but you changed my mind!
and im wondering about your headlight setup, as i want to change mine or at least change the bulbs into hid


----------



## brazilmagics (Mar 26, 2008)

Just sick! The controller, the wheels, the bags, everything came out perfect! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Crossfire Wheels: Project Polished by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr


Crossfire Wheels: Project Polished by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

car is sikk....my inspiration no doubt!


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Sho is perdy! :thumbup:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

the car looks great. love the crossfire wheels on it, nice originality. :thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks everybody. Just need to get these damn wheels finished :banghead:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

One is almost done...


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Poke or Tuck the Crossfires this season? Tied up 10-10 on instagram right now


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tuck 'em all and get that body on the ground.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

like i said on instagram tuck themm!!!!


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Tuck dude. It can go waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay lower.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

I really like the look of that front bumper!!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

@mikayadkins working on my bumper on his birthday #whipped  by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr 

 
My workspace for the past 2 weeks. #dowork #ronal #crossfirewheels #polishproject #jak_rbt #mkvkids #stanceoffdanceoff by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

you pull those wheels off so well. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Here we go. #stanceoffdanceoff #pureawesomeness #mkvkids #polishproject #jak_rbt #crossfirewheels #ronal #dowork #bodyworkmode by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr


Primered shaved bumper plus @mikayadkins jetta without written consent. by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Test fit the 18's with 20mm spacers to match the fitment of the 19's up front. Definitely going to need a camber kit if I'm gonna tuck the 19's

Needs camber kit to tuck the 19s by Jacob.Brcic, on Flickr


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

JAK-RBT said:


> Definitely going to need a camber kit if I'm gonna tuck the 19's


Definitely know of a set available if you're interested.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

ThatGuyRyan said:


> Definitely know of a set available if you're interested.


pm sent


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Any updates??


----------

